# Holographic/red dot sights for turkey gun



## Trizey (Jan 20, 2009)

I've seen a lot mentioned about Doctor, Burris and TruGlo.

What about Eotech's?  They have some good looking units that would be a good match for a turkey hunter.  I looked at them pretty hard at the NWTF convention in ATL last year.

I'm going to try and put something on top this year.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 20, 2009)

Trizey said:


> I've seen a lot mentioned about Doctor, Burris and TruGlo.
> 
> What about Eotech's? They have some good looking units that would be a good match for a turkey hunter. I looked at them pretty hard at the NWTF convention in ATL last year.
> 
> I'm going to try and put something on top this year.


 

The ones I've seen are a lot bigger and heavier than the Docter or Burris, small and light is a big factor for me on a turkey gun, but it should work just fine otherwise.


----------



## joejack (Jan 20, 2009)

And probably a lot easier to find if it falls off in the leaves.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeh, they are just so dang bulky!

I can't imagine anything being better suited for turkey hunting than a Doc or a Burris Fast Fire.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 20, 2009)

Gadget said:


> The ones I've seen are a lot bigger and heavier than the Docter or Burris, small and light is a big factor for me on a turkey gun, but it should work just fine otherwise.



I agree. I like the Docter sight, but it is spendy. For my money, the Burris Fastfire is the best compromise of quality and value.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 20, 2009)

I looked at a Meopta sight similar to the Fastfire and the Docter this past weekend at the SHOT show, it was very nice!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I agree. I like the Docter sight, but it is spendy. For my money, the Burris Fastfire is the best compromise of quality and value.




When I bought my Docters, there was nothing else on the market like it, since then there has been several companies trying to copy it, the burris is the best example I've seen.

If I were to buy another one today, I'd buy a Burris, the big price difference out weighs any differences in quality, which seem to be small.

Haven't seen the meopta version, I have one of their scopes, they make good stuff so I would expect it to be a nice piece.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 20, 2009)

looks to be well made


I would look very hard at this unit if I was in the market......



C&P from the website.........

An extremely compact reflex sight for immediate target acquisition and accurate  [/LEFT]
shooting.

​ • Waterproof, extremely compact and easy to use.​ • Red dot provides 5 levels of intensity adjustment.​ • Sight automatically turns off after 3 hours of inactivity to conserve battery life.​ • Low battery is indicated by blinking red dot.​  • Sight is fully compatible with Docter sight mounts.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't found the Meopta online, but the guy at the Meopta booth said the retail is $345, if I remember correctly.  The street price will be quite a bit more than the Burris, but it looked like a very well made sight.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 22, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I haven't found the Meopta online, but the guy at the Meopta booth said the retail is $345, if I remember correctly.  The street price will be quite a bit more than the Burris, but it looked like a very well made sight.



As long as you keep me away from a Lead Sled and those red bombers your Dad let me shoot I'll just stick with my Speed Dot another year.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jan 22, 2009)

Gadget, Is the Meopta waterproof or water resistant? There is a big difference. On the side of scope in pic it says water resist.

              BOB


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 22, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Gadget, Is the Meopta waterproof or water resistant? There is a big difference. On the side of scope in pic it says water resist.
> 
> BOB



It was advertised as waterproof at the SHOT show.  I can't remember if the display had "water resistant" on it like the picture or not.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 22, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> As long as you keep me away from a Lead Sled and those red bombers your Dad let me shoot I'll just stick with my Speed Dot another year.



No doubt!  That was a banner day for both of us.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 22, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Gadget, Is the Meopta waterproof or water resistant? There is a big difference. On the side of scope in pic it says water resist.
> 
> BOB



Mr. Bob, 

According to the Burris website, the Fastfire is waterproof - and the only one in the "reflex"type  category that is totally waterproof..

I like my Burris over the Docter. It has the same quality for half the price. It's a good sight.


----------



## BamaBart (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the first Tru-Glo open red dot sight on my Benelli M2. I bought the new cheaper ($80) Tru-Glo camo open red dot sight last week because the adjustments click when they are adjusted. It's not built as well as the older style sight but I'm going to try it on my Browning Gold.


----------



## MKW (Jan 23, 2009)

*...*

Andy,
 It's the FastFire II that is waterproof. That's the only difference between I and II.

Mike


----------



## Trizey (Jan 24, 2009)

MKW said:


> Andy,
> It's the FastFire II that is waterproof. That's the only difference between I and II.
> 
> Mike



I was just about to mention that.  I was looking at the FastFire I today and it certainly isn't waterproof.

It was a good looking small unit, but I wasn't completely sold on it.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone use a Multi Reticle Holographic Sight? If so, have you noticed any difference in the point of impact when you switch from one Reticle to another?


----------



## Black_Bart (Jan 24, 2009)

*Funny you mentioned it...*

I just mounted a ATN ultra sight on my 870.  I'm going out to pattern it tomorrow....I'll let you know because I have the same question.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 25, 2009)

Black_Bart said:


> I just mounted a ATN ultra sight on my 870.  I'm going out to pattern it tomorrow....I'll let you know because I have the same question.



That is  good looking sight. Let us know how it works out at the range! I like the Streamlined look and the large knobs that look like they could be easily adjusted with a gloved hand!

I have been looking at this site also. Some of the features are 1x Magnification, Objective Aperture: 45 mm, Field of View: 35M @ 100 M, 1 click: 1 MOA (1" at 100 Yards), Length: 4.5 In., Weight: 4.2 Oz., Multiple Reticles, Camo Finish. 





Does anyone have any experience with it!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 25, 2009)

I am a EOTech fan, but I use them on AR-15's.  I have had two and both were bulletproof and held zero.  They have a wide range of brightness settings.  But I have never seen them on a shotgun, they might be bulky and wider than the thin profile of a shotgun.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 25, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Gadget, Is the Meopta waterproof or water resistant? There is a big difference. On the side of scope in pic it says water resist.
> 
> BOB




Bob the website says waterproof but the sight says resistant, I don't know which is right, but yes there is a big difference.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 25, 2009)

Cabelas has the ATN on sale right now for $99


----------



## howl (Jan 25, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> That is  good looking sight. Let us know how it works out at the range! I like the Streamlined look and the large knobs that look like they could be easily adjusted with a gloved hand!
> 
> I have been looking at this site also. Some of the features are 1x Magnification, Objective Aperture: 45 mm, Field of View: 35M @ 100 M, 1 click: 1 MOA (1" at 100 Yards), Length: 4.5 In., Weight: 4.2 Oz., Multiple Reticles, Camo Finish.
> 
> ...



Lots of companies offer one of those. AFAIK, all except the UltraDot are made somewhere in China. I tried the Mueller. It lasted about five minutes. Never even shot with it. The reticle selection knob went out of order the first time I tried to change it with my thumb from a shooting position.


----------



## poorcountrypreacher (Jan 25, 2009)

I've used the Bushnell  Holosight XLP for several years now with great results. It has the lowest profile of any of the holographic sights that I've looked at that seemed to be rugged enough for a turkey scope. I shoot 3.5" shells, and the recoil has never moved it. It uses a laser dot with a circle around it and makes it appear to be projected 50 yds in front of the gun - perfect for a turkey gun. I've shot 23 turkeys using it, and won't be without it in the future.

Though let me say that the only reason I use it is because of deteriorating eye sight. If I could still see, I'd continue to just use the Tru-glo open sights.

I've got a Mueller Quick Shot mounted on my bow that looks very similar to one of those posted above with a different name. It has worked great on a bow, but I wouldn't try it on a shotgun. There is no protection for the lens, and it would just be a matter of time before I scratched it up. But it is small and light and works very well on the bow. I keep a cover over the lens until I get in the stand.

Can't go wrong with the Holosight.


----------



## Black_Bart (Jan 26, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> That is good looking sight. Let us know how it works out at the range! I like the Streamlined look and the large knobs that look like they could be easily adjusted with a gloved hand!



Had great success with the holographic ATN sight.  Blistered the Turkey head target out to 65 yards.  Very consistent and held zero shot after shot.  I adjusted the reticle a couple of times with no noticeable change in pattern.  I'm sold.  My buddy was impressed...he is buying one for his Benelli.

Only issue I can already see...the battery access is on the bottom of the sight and will require removing the sight to change batteries....bad design.  IMO the open style holographic sights are definitely the way to go. My only concern has been whether or not this somewhat cheaper sight is capable of standing up to the punishment of a 12 gauge shotgun.  I was shooting 3" Hevi's and didn't try any of the 3 1/2" that I brought with me.  My shotgun has a recoil suppression stock and a ported Indian Creek choke...so I must admit the recoil was not bad.  It may not have held up to the recoil of other guns.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had various sighting systems on my turkeyguns over the years. For the last two I have had a Simmons multireticle red dot on my SBEII. Generally speaking Simmons would be my last choice in optics but this red dot is great. I like the very fine 1 moa dot. I have used a Bushnell holosight in the past and have one sitting in my gun cabinet right now. Turkey hunting is my favorite application for the holosight. I can't decide if I am going to replace the Simmons which has served very well or if I might just sell the holo. One of my buddies has the Burris on his M2 and he likes it. Their mounting system is the most innovative I have seen. If for no other reason I would buy one for that. Best of luck this season guys and be safe.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an eotech on my ruger 44 mag,and I love it.It is tough,and durable.That pistol has destroyed several other red dots.I have the 512 and it is WELL worth the money.You get what you pay for.Don't stress buy the best.You won't regret it!I may put it on my 11-87 during turkey season.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 18, 2009)

The one thing I don't like about some of the reflex sights is the color coated lenses.  I had a cheap BSA and the red lense sometimes glowed..especially on a cloudy day.  It seemed to spook a couple of turkeys that came in close.

One other thing you could checkout is the Leupold tactical prismatic.  I just picked up some guns from GunDocc and he saw it so you can ask him his opinion of it.  It has the reticle etched in teh glass so if the battery dies you still see your reticle.  It also has about 7 different levels of intensity on the brightness.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2009)

NorthGaHunter said:


> The one thing I don't like about some of the reflex sights is the color coated lenses.  I had a cheap BSA and the red lense sometimes glowed..especially on a cloudy day.  It seemed to spook a couple of turkeys that came in close.





reflections are a possibility with any lenses, the lense on the docter and burris is very small compared to some of the others but I'm sure it could reflect light. I've never tested it with the sun coming up but I have walked out and looked back at it many times while the gun was in my lead sled. Never seen a reflection but I'm sure at just the right angle it could happen; I've had my docter for about 5 yrs now and have taken around 30 gobblers with it, haven't noticed a problem yet.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Gadget said:


> reflections are a possibility with any lenses, the lense on the docter and burris is very small compared to some of the others but I'm sure it could reflect light. I've never tested it with the sun coming up but I have walked out and looked back at it many times while the gun was in my lead sled. Never seen a reflection but I'm sure at just the right angle it could happen; I've had my docter for about 5 yrs now and have taken around 30 gobblers with it, haven't noticed a problem yet.



I believe the doctor may have a yellow tint to it...but not positive but that BSA I had a big lense and it was tinted red and at teh right angle it stuck out like a sore thumb.  And I believe it showed more on cloudy days.  Got to where I was really paranoid about using it....and it was such a pain to get sighted in since every time I tightened the set screws it appeared to affect the point of aim.  Other than that, I did like that type of sight.  Hopefully, I will like that Leupold even better.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 19, 2009)

NorthGaHunter said:


> I believe the doctor may have a yellow tint to it...but not positive but that BSA I had a big lense and it was tinted red and at teh right angle it stuck out like a sore thumb.  And I believe it showed more on cloudy days.  Got to where I was really paranoid about using it....and it was such a pain to get sighted in since every time I tightened the set screws it appeared to affect the point of aim.  Other than that, I did like that type of sight.  Hopefully, I will like that Leupold even better.




Your right, the docter has a yellowish tint to it.

I took it outside this morning and checked for reflections, it actually did better than I thought. If you hold it at just the right angle with the sun directly to your back and looking down the barrel you can get the sun to reflect in the lense, but it's a dull reflection; I could continue to look at it without squinting or anything, didn't throw any light back, you could just see the sun in the lense.

Being that I never setup with the sun directly in my face I shouldn't ever have a problem, but even if I did, the sun and the bird would have to be at just the right angle for any glare to occur.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Burris is available that could be mounted on a Mossberg 500 without tapping?


----------



## poorcountrypreacher (Feb 21, 2009)

Only way I know to do it is to buy one of these saddle mounts and then you can use any Burris scope that has a 1" diameter. Sure wish you shot a Benelli; I've got one of these that I would give you.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=749481


----------

